# Hair Salon in Jomtien/Pattaya - Urgent!!



## Amazing Day (Jun 6, 2017)

Hello
Moving to the Jomtien/Pattaya area next week and I really need a very good hairdresser who:
- understands English well
- is trained professionally in hair colour techniques/products
- reasonably priced

Having trawled through the internet for some time, I know where the hair salons are (on the map) but there are very few reviews.

Would really appreciate RECOMMENDATIONS from those who have actual experience of having their hair done (ladies highlights/cutting). 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## brucery728 (Jan 26, 2018)

I've been to The Colorist in Pattaya. Most of their staff speaks English and are really good.


----------

